# BSNL launches new 'smartphone' in India at Rs 1,099



## Allu Azad (Jun 8, 2014)

BSNL launches new 'smartphone' in India at Rs 1,099 - IBNLive

State-run Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL) unveiled a low-cost version of its smartphone, with e-governance applications for common man.
Branded as "Bharat phone", the mobile device has a three-inch large screen display with provision for dual SIM card and has been priced at Rs 1,099 to make it affordable to common man.
"The low-cost mobile device will alter the Indian feature phone industry as it has been designed especially for e-governance applications and optimised for internet access to empower common man," BSNL chairman R.K. Upadhyay said on the occasion.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 8, 2014)

its a java based phone.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> its a java based phone.



You can't run android on  64 mb ram


----------



## rish1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> You can't run android on  64 mb ram



symbian could


----------



## balvir4singh (Jun 9, 2014)

good work....


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2014)

I am SO glad they didn't try to stick Android into it. 
They couldn't in 64 MB RAM too. Even if they manage to bring 512 MB ram in it, the Android running on it will be so bad, that it would have left bitter experience to its users.

Phew.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 9, 2014)

A person buying a 1k phone won't be looking at the tech specs. What he wants(read camera, Bluetooth etc) is there. Also it is coming with some voice plan. 
So, a nice move by BSNL after all.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 11, 2014)

How is this a 'smartphone'?


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 11, 2014)

Feature phone actually.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 12, 2014)

Vyom said:


> that it would have left bitter experience to its users.
> .



So, it would had been a normal BSNL experience?


----------



## npoojary (Jun 17, 2014)

Looks great! Will have to check ..





Allu Azad said:


> BSNL launches new 'smartphone' in India at Rs 1,099 - IBNLive
> 
> State-run Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL) unveiled a low-cost version of its smartphone, with e-governance applications for common man.
> Branded as "Bharat phone", the mobile device has a three-inch large screen display with provision for dual SIM card and has been priced at Rs 1,099 to make it affordable to common man.
> "The low-cost mobile device will alter the Indian feature phone industry as it has been designed especially for e-governance applications and optimised for internet access to empower common man," BSNL chairman R.K. Upadhyay said on the occasion.


----------

